
Facebook messenger as your default SMS client on Android - Gurrewe
https://www.facebook.com/davidm/posts/10157146458740195?pnref=story
======
herbst
Its funny that when they link to their own content, that the half screen is
just used to force me to get facebook.

Anyone gave this a try? Sounds like it would not be able to do what it claims
on every client but their own.

